# weighing...digital gram scale



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Reading through the forums and you guys weigh your young birds on a gram scale. The digital scale at Foster and Smith is $70. Is this what you pay for a scale? I tried using an ounce/kg kitchen food scale(not digital), but it's too hard. I can see how digital is easier, but is there a cheaper version? I'd like to make sure my babies are gaining enough weight.
Thanks guys.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

a lot of people use digital kitchen scales for food 

i use a old food one like back in the day for diets its not digital though I need to get a digital one, While they're little babies I can get the right weight but once they get bigger and won't hold still it makes it a bit hard to get a right reading


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I use a digital food scale too, that goes up in 1g units.  The one i use is expensive because mum bought it from Weight Watchers, but you should be able to get one fairly cheap (i would think under $30, if that) from a kitchen and homewares type store.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the i bal 1200 http://www.myweigh.com/scales/medium-scales/ibalance-500-1200-2600 I wanted something very accurate but you could get one alot cheaper that will work aswell. Its great that you are going to weigh your birds, birds hide their illnesses. So a loss in weight around 10% can be the fist indication that they are sick. Spike usually only stays still in the in the morning on the scale but that is when you should weigh them first thing in the morning before breakfest.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can also buy a postal scale from an office supply store. I have this one: http://www.officemax.com/omax/catal...78&searchString=postal scale&category_Id=null It weighs in both grams and ounces.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

These are the two stores I have locally, do these look good? 

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=1&SKU=13542210
or
http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/145493/Office-Depot-Brand-11-Lb-Digital/


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the way they're made I'd say the 2nd one it would be easier to place a flat bottom T Stand on for the birds who don't like to just sit down BUT from its description it only weighs in Pounds and Ounces, and birds are weighed in Grams - but if you can easily do the conversion then Go for it (i can't lol) 

the 1st one weighs in grams but I don't thing a glass top would be easy to put a t stand on and not to sure how the birds would like being on it (being slippery they may not feel safe)

of course this is only if your planing on using a T stand I know i need them for my birds because either they're not tame and don't like to be handled, or they just don't like to sit still but will Perch on a stand or perch all day 

and of course if you add a T Stand you'd see what it said it weighed before adding the bird, then add the bird and subtract the amount of the T stand to get the proper weight of the bird.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Ooops, I looked at a bunch and didn't notice the no grams on the second one. I have a six inch natural branch (L shape - won't roll) to put on the glass top of the first one. My birds will also eat seed while standing there. Do you think the scale will measure properly, I have small birds...or should I just order the office max one online if it's better? 
Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know much about them But I'd personally go with the 1st one, Granted it is a few dollars more 

But in its description it says it automatically goes to zero & has auto shut off

which for me the winner was the Auto Shut off - I have a habit of walking away from things saying "i'll be right back to finish using it or putting it up" and get busy doing something else and forget all about it So if it doesn't shut off automatically I'd be going through a lot of batteries 

but I think the 1st one is the better deal all the way around.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I got mine (a digital food scale) from Walmart. They had 2 different kinds and one had an odd type of battery but the other used an ordinary 9 volt. You don't say where you are from so I have no idea if you have Walmart where you are. Or do they have them everywhere? Anyway I have no trouble weighing my birds with it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think wal marts are just about every where, my town (which isn't Huge but not small) has 2 North Wal mart and South Walmart 

sad thing is they're both near each other and we honestly only need 1 lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There are 2 in my town and one in the next only 3 miles away. No body else has a chance!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I found a Crofton Electronic Kitchen Scale at Aldi (Dec. 28 special purchase), it was $14.99. It is great. It has a big bowl on it that removes. It weighs in gr. or lbs. up to 11 lb.s. It even tells the temperature of the kitchen. Sorry I don't have a link to offer but I did find it still on the internet. Maybe you might like to check it out. It has a 2 yrs. warranty also. I removed the bowl and put a wash cloth on the base. set the scale back to zero, (it's easy to use too) and Piper stepped right on and weighed 100 gr. Good luck, keep looking.


----------

